# I went to Ford Heaven yesterday!



## minimadgriff

Yesterday I had a oppurtunity to go where not many people can!

Within Ford in Essex there is a little place full of fords own cars they keep hold of and use for photo shoots, press cars etc which isn't open to the general public but a good friend of mine managed to get me in there for look around and a good drool! Not all the cars are there at the momment as some are out on loan for press days etc.

I'll let the pics do the talking now 

sorry for some of the dodgey pics Im suffering with abit of "all the gear, no idea" im not too clued up how to take decent pictures with my DSLR when in low/artificial light conditions.



















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































in that little lot are on off special, pre production cars, first or last cars of the line etc


----------



## pringle_addict

What a collection. Absolutely gorgeous .....


and a Pink Ka!

I assume that the interior shot, between the Red Sierra and RS200, was the RS200. What's with the double gear levers?


----------



## VIPER

Very interesting indeed - thanks for posting these up :thumb:

Some iconic models in amongst that lot (and a lot of missing ones as well )

Cheers


----------



## caddyman

wow some serious money in there


----------



## rodders

I'm just drewling all over my desk thanks to your pics!


----------



## caddyman

The RS200 With the blue decals is number 200!! So worth a bloody fortune!!!

Can be seen here on the list - goto number 200 click on the number plate and all details can be seen re: The Car

http://www.rs200.org/


----------



## DubbedUP

That is one of the coolest things I have seen on here...

It has taken the 1st spot off of the guy in Ireland with the MK2 Escort collection...

The Escort Cossies' and the RS200 is soo cool.. And is that the GT prototype with the BDA twin cam engine, and the twin turbo engine is that from an F1 car??

Interesting the Scort Monte Carle with the weird seats.. Warning Headgasket problems..

Supervan as well...

You are right mate, that's not just Ford heaven, but petrolhead heaven.

One of the best posts on here....EVER :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP

pringle_addict said:


> What a collection. Absolutely gorgeous .....
> 
> and a Pink Ka!
> 
> I assume that the interior shot, between the Red Sierra and RS200, was the RS200. What's with the double gear levers?


Pink Ka, was used on the Kylie Minogue tour...:tumbleweed:

Yeah the RS200 had 4wd and it was to lock the diff etc... Much like you would see on a old Landrover Defender..


----------



## huddo

Oh my giddy aunt, you lucky lucky man, top post


----------



## S63

Since passing my driving test a long long time ago I have owned nothing but Fords, from a MK1 Escort to a RS Turbo and as age takes its course through the entire range of Mondeos, many friends had Capris, Cosworths and a couple had Lotus Cortinas, so as you can imagine this wonderful collection of photos has brought back happy memories, thank you.

Much talk recently concerning badge snobbery, looking at this collection it ought to be owners of these wonderful cars that are the snobs and not that of their German counterparts.


----------



## minimadgriff

pringle_addict said:


> What a collection. Absolutely gorgeous .....
> 
> and a Pink Ka!
> 
> I assume that the interior shot, between the Red Sierra and RS200, was the RS200. What's with the double gear levers?


The pink Street KA was done for the ThunderBirds launch

and the second lever is for the diffs 



Discount Tech said:


> That is one of the coolest things I have seen on here...
> 
> It has taken the 1st spot off of the guy in Ireland with the MK2 Escort collection...
> 
> The Escort Cossies' and the RS200 is soo cool.. And is that the GT prototype with the BDA twin cam engine, and the twin turbo engine is that from an F1 car??
> 
> Interesting the Scort Monte Carle with the weird seats.. Warning Headgasket problems..
> 
> Supervan as well...
> 
> You are right mate, that's not just Ford heaven, but petrolhead heaven.
> 
> One of the best posts on here....EVER :thumb:


Yep that is one of 7 GT70's 

The plain white RS200 is a pre-production model hence the strange front bumper, the rear clam also open the wrong way!

The seats in the yellow Escort cossie (which was that color of the production line and only one in existance) were actually the seats they were going to put in the productions Monte's but for some un-known reason they scrapped that idea 

Glad you like the pics people  I may be able to get back in there at some point when there is less big boss men around and they will pull the cars out for some proper pics


----------



## buckas

wow, amazing


----------



## mdk1

Was that the Dunton Collection


----------



## Trig

Next time you go, can I come?


----------



## GPS

Possibly my favourite thread ever on here.

Cheers Griff, absolutely awesome :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie

Awesome, got looking looking at a few of the cars at different times at Ford events but looking at them in one place most have been brilliant. Love the wheels on the Supervan.


----------



## Supercop

thats some collection there mate! some amazing pictues!


----------



## Kenny6

Thats great, very lucky how you got to see all that, thanks for sharing, awesome :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5

Class.......braw.......


----------



## Epoch

I bet you were like a fat kid in a sweetshop

What a cracking day out that must have been although, i suspect you couls always do with more time in a place like that.

I know a long time agao Ford were looking for a mint example of a MK1 fiesta for their collection as they forgot to keep one and I suspect that is where it will or did end up.

The Yellow Escort cosworth has been doing the rounds in magazines recently with a green Focus RS so all of these must be the driven collection (as apposed to the museum collection they must have)


----------



## Rowan83

Wow! awesome pictures mate. I want the RS200!!! :argie:


----------



## Dipesh

awesome, wish i could go!!!


----------



## banditbarron

What a collection fantastic.










Is he mad? smoking in that place?


----------



## sayloday

Absolutely FANTASTIC, thank you for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## Deano

great thread. the yellow escort cossie and the racing puma where in evo a couple of months back. I almost had a crisis looking at the sierra cosworth.


----------



## snellfish

lotus cortina :argie:


----------



## impster

quick - kleeeeeeenexxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotty B

Crisis moment.

I need to visit this place.


----------



## robertdon777

minimadgriff said:


> The seats in the yellow Escort cossie (which was that color of the production line and only one in existance) were actually the seats they were going to put in the productions Monte's but for some un-known reason they scrapped that idea
> 
> Glad you like the pics people  I may be able to get back in there at some point when there is less big boss men around and they will pull the cars out for some proper pics


Didn't let the seats get on production models because of the Price - Recaro 
A8 seats are $$$$$$$$ even second hand


----------



## GPS

Epoch said:


> I know a long time agao Ford were looking for a mint example of a MK1 fiesta for their collection as they forgot to keep one and I suspect that is where it will or did end up.


Funny you should mention that 

I was having a nosey at the very first Ford Fiesta off the production line. It has (IIRC) 167miles on the clock and is registered under the number plate JOB 1. It's part of a private car collection in Caister that I've visited a couple of times - well worth a visit if you're in the area.


----------



## chrisc

love that coswoth trannie wonder if they would do me a good px.


----------



## colarado red

thanks for that.went to fill up this morning 10 mins later car running like a bag of st thought it was because put normal unleaded instead of v power,cars only 3 years old less than 17000 miles fg coil pack wasn't it was thinking about getting something german.you have just reminded me why i have had fords for most of my life thanks rant over :thumb:


----------



## Omnic

Hannu Mikkola & Juha Kankkunen :driver::thumb:


----------



## Liambo-235

one work - Legend.

Didn't think they would let you take photo.


----------



## snoop69

Holy carp :doublesho

Did they have to get security to have you removed - i would have wanted
to stay & play for ever :lol:

Thanks for sharing - best thread for a long time :thumb:


----------



## BOB.T

Epic!


----------



## robsonj

Oh my god


----------



## WHIZZER

what a fantastic opportunity -


----------



## Rowan83

Liambo-235 said:


> one work - Legend.
> 
> *Didn't think they would let you take photo*.


I thought that too.


----------



## nicks16v

That Sapphire Cosi in blue is rare, never seen one that colour before


----------



## byrnes

What a collection of cars!


----------



## rsrob

Awesome cars there.


----------



## Roy47

What a collection !!

looking at the Sierra 4x4 reg no ending in NKO (red one ) my brother had one with a reg no. D111 NKO must have been a Ford owned car at the time I drove it and thought what an awesome car it was !


----------



## woodybeefcake

OH MY GOD. I'm not even a ford nut, but that garage is unreal!


----------



## minimadgriff

glad you all like them  

The cars are all still used for photoshoots, lap rides, press days etc. 

I could easlily have spent all day in there  Having grown up my whole life with Fords and mainly the RS range being in there is like home from home. RS200's my favourite car of all time. Im lucky enough to have a friend who owns a 500+ bhp version that does 0-60 in 2.1 seconds  been round brands in it and its amazing! 

Im not allowed to disclose the location for obvious reasons. I could take as many pics as I liked as long as there was none of the out side of the building! 

Can't wait to go back again! 

I really think they could make a packet displaying them all and charging £10-£20 to have a look round them! 

Even the chaps office is like a museum! all those models are the official models the cars were signed off with! they weight a tone and are exact minuture prototypes of the real thing.


----------



## Fiestamk5

I would quite happily own any one of those!

It reminds me why I am still a blue oval fan :thumb:


----------



## wfenix

That is a great place to be in griff, i actually know someone who's been there also and that monte carlo (met red) is 0001 rare as rocking horse **** love to go there myself. Great pics mate.


----------



## minimadgriff

wfenix said:


> That is a great place to be in griff, i actually know someone who's been there also and that monte carlo (met red) is 0001 rare as rocking horse **** love to go there myself. Great pics mate.


that monte carlo which is jewel violet is actually "000" 

The "0001" is from the Focus RS in there. :thumb:


----------



## wfenix

minimadgriff said:


> that monte carlo which is jewel violet is actually "000"
> 
> The "0001" is from the Focus RS in there. :thumb:


Sorry thats what i meant the 1st one, my mistake apologies


----------



## ChrisST

Just stumbled upon this... Superb, I love to see things preserved the way nature intended. Thanks for sharing.:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Holy Moly:argie:


----------



## Trig

Is the Blue saph Pacifica Blue? I cant remember ever seeing one in Pacifica, even Escort Cossie's in Pacifica a quite rare.


----------



## NickTB

Amazing. Amazing.


----------



## dew1911

You know, as sweet as that collection is, it's too sad to see so many that are not used as ford intended


----------



## minimadgriff

dew1911 said:


> You know, as sweet as that collection is, it's too sad to see so many that are not used as ford intended


that yellow RS cossies head gasket didn't go because its not been driven :lol:

and did you not spot the roll cage in the 3 dr cossies 

they are all used.


----------



## dew1911

Yeah, I understand they are brought out for Photoshoots and what not, what I mean is not used on a regular basis, for people to see and enjoy.


----------



## ChrisJD

:argie: Wow, some motoring porn there.

Some of the cars looks rather dirty and well used, but what a place. Loads of cars to drool over there.

Thanks for sharing.

Chris.


----------



## minimadgriff

Glad you all like the pics, was a pleasure to take them! I could easily of done a couple of memory cards! 

I have just looked at the stats on photobucket for these pics  my post on here has been linked to over 20 websites and the amount the pics have been views


----------



## Sveneng

Just got in after a night out and after logging on all I can say is WOW, the photos are simpley amazing. They are some truely iconic cars, thanks for taking the time to post the photos.


----------



## steve o

Always been a bit of a secret fast ford lover. Right up my street this. Well jealous!!!


----------



## Select Detailing

Well what a complete joy to see some of my fav fast fords.

You were really lucky to off been allowed access in to this area, but Thank You for taking the time to photograph and share with us these classic cars.

For me, seeing the Ecsort Cosworth, brings back the memories of when Ford launched it with the video that was on tv with the song everything we do, is driven by you.

Well I went on to own a very special Escort Cosworth and regret selling it, but i think everyman at some point in his life has been bowled over by the blue oval.

Once Again

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## lami

Fingers x'd I will get to see this place sometime soon Ben, as our Skippy wont live
it down if he dont sort it. :thumb:

Speaking of him............










Whens it due :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## scottmmw

automotive history!


----------



## cotter

Some fantastic sights there, thanks for sharing :thumb: That blue Saph Cossie, never seen one in that colour before - looks stunning.


----------



## ianFRST

woooooooow!!!!!


----------



## minimadgriff

cotter said:


> Some fantastic sights there, thanks for sharing :thumb: That blue Saph Cossie, never seen one in that colour before - looks stunning.


It looked very much like Pacifica 

erm WOW!

look at the stats of the first 100 photos in this thread 

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i150/minimadgriff/?action=stats


----------



## ChuckH

Awesome !! Thanks for sharing !!............................................:thumb:


----------



## Hudy82

Wow some cracking cars there although my favourite has to be the blue sapphire cossie


----------



## big-daf

recognise all the heritage collection vans and the concepts, proper place for lovers of transits like myself nd all thing fordy :thumb: jammy bugger woulda loved to get round supervan 3 and teh connect x-press concept


----------



## Automake

GT40.. Capri 280.. some fantastic pictures mate.. top marks!!!


----------



## colarado red

is that not the rare smoke stone metallic on the saff


----------



## Monaco Detailer

Ive never been a fan of Ford's but................

I will make exception for


RS200
RS500 Sierra
Escort Cossie!
I will take any of the above!


----------



## pooma

First off, THANKS for sharing this great collection of photo's.

I loved the...and the....ooh,and the....and then the..... Sod it, I'll just take one of each.

Top of my wish list though
1 Lotus Cortina :argie:
2 FRP
3 Any of the cossies.

Again thanks for sharing.

Oh, and my first car looked just like that silver 1.6 Cortina mk5.


----------



## final-spin

i cant help but keep logging in and looking at them...thanks for posting...very rare indeed..


----------



## m351

:driver:


banditbarron said:


> What a collection fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he mad? smoking in that place?


*** not lit on way out to have it !


----------



## griffin1907

oo I just wet myself. What a great thread. You lucky lucky chap !!


----------



## streaky

What a great time you must have had wandering round. And your picture taking is not that bad :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

What a great thread. Thanks for posting!!!:thumb:

Evo Magazine have used the yellow Escort Cosworth and the caged three door in their magazine features recently.:driver:


----------



## REFLECTS

Cheers for these mate.

White Sierra Cossie :thumb: By far my fave


----------



## TSL 333

OMG; I have a full rager.........


----------



## Gleammachine

Thanks for sharing Ben, if you go back make sure there's room for another.


----------



## uruk hai

Fantastic cars there, I could be wrong but is the little green and yellow one a GT70 ?


----------



## bonelorry

outstanding, i work at a garage and me and our mot tester who is nearly 60 always sit and have talks about classic fords and rallying in the 70's/80's.

we have both said on numerous occasions that ford will have a wharehouse full of press cars or models they have kept for themselves and here it is!!

brilliant :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon

OH MY GOD,what a treat to see that lot.


----------



## rob750

God I feel old I saw that MK 1 escort off from Wembley Stadium . Jimmy Greaves competed in 1 as well . Some great cars


----------



## stanchfi

Thanks for sharing the photos  It looks like some of the cars are suffocating under the plastic, they need to get out and get some air...I'll even volunteer to be the one to take them out!

-James


----------



## minimadgriff

stanchfi said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos  It looks like some of the cars are suffocating under the plastic, they need to get out and get some air...I'll even volunteer to be the one to take them out!
> 
> -James


your welcome 

Most of them do get used and properly.


----------



## T4_ANNI

Would love to see more of that blue sapphire! -looks unused.


----------



## GS300

Piece on this in this months Classic Ford


----------



## alexf

wow, good old Dunton. 

Didn't know there were that many amazing cars there.

My old Capri used to belong to a worker there who built his own exhaust system and bored out the engine etc etc, 

Funnily enough, Im most interested in the rally transit lol, love that thing


----------



## trusty xr

nicks16v said:


> That Sapphire Cosi in blue is rare, never seen one that colour before


the cossie is the last one made in production . its the only one in that colour aswell !! it was used recently at the 100 year celebration at dunton i tool part in. i have had the privlidge of visiting the centre 3x times now & its amazing
the cars are donated by ford or by the genral public. each car has its own story some quite sad.

the ford gt i was lucky enough to start up on my visit its nosiey as hell 7 you cant see anything ot the rear window withr !!!!

im suprised you have got the pix on ther forum i know someone that works there & although they allow photography there not supposed to ber put into the public view for secruty reasons !!

but i can see why as when i went there i just wanted to tell everyone lol

at the ford 10 year celebration at dunton they had all the super trannies there, the yellow escort coz monte pre prod car, the jewell volet monte , the white 3 door doing track runs , the blue lhd saff, there s also a low mile nr mint s1 to join the collection soon


----------



## trusty xr

a few from my visit , dont wanna post to many as i dont wanna ge tin trouble from my friend lol


----------



## kasman

AHHHHH Bliss, trip down memory lane, now those were the days!!:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Awsome. I liked the model of the Zodiac as my Dad had one, always remember the long bonnet and the column shift.

Liked the Granada in the background, wish I would not have sold mine now.


----------



## craigeh123

Wow , amazing !


----------



## s29nta

OI!, you lot, get out of my garage! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## ardandy

craigeh123 said:


> Wow , amazing !


It took you 3 years to spot this thread?


----------



## ChuckH

Just spent 5 minutes of pure nostalgia ! Thanks for sharing !!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Wow, this is old now! 2009 I posted this!


----------



## squiggs

Thanks for bringing this thread to my attention :thumb:

Did you ever go back?


----------



## 182_Blue

ardandy said:


> It took you 3 years to spot this thread?


No, it took 5 :lol:


----------

